# Rip Princess "non gsd"



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Tonight I took princess, my moms silky terrier to be PT'S She was 11 years old.  This little dog here was Taz's best buddy. She had an enlarged liver and a huge cancer mass around her lungs. tonight she gave me the look all glassy eyed and quick short breaths. It was a hard decision, but I felt it was the most humane thing to do...now she is reunited with her best friend Taz. I bet hes alot happier now and I know shes happier as well 'At least I hope thats how it is' :rip: Girl you will be missed ,but never forgotten.....
View attachment 19323
I wouldnt in a million years of thought we would lose 2 dogs this year


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

So sorry for your loss! RIP pretty girl!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss . What a beautiful girl :hugs:


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your family's loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so sorry! It is always hard to make that decision. Bless you for helping her out of pain.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Princess, Run free beautiful girl.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind words...and yes I agree she was a beautiful lil girl.


----------

